# Taurus PT111 G2 9mm



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

I am new to the handgun world and just picked up my 111 last week. I have put 100 rounds of Wins through it and love it. I have heard about speed loaders and never really got more knowledge than that they really help. Are there any speed loaders for this model or are they all the same and if i just left the two clips loaded for a few days would that help relieve that tight mag spring? What is the aftermarket for this gun as far as recoil spring and sights? I saw Advantage Tactical had a set of sights that really appealed to me but the price and not being able to get a feel for what they look like stopped me. Has anyone tried these sights? I don't like the idea of having a light or laser under so the attachment rail built in has no purpose for me, my shotgun is the real home defense so you know she's tricked. Like I said I am new to the handgun world, so please be easy on little newbie here


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Congrats on the G2. I bought one for my mom and liked it so much I got one for me. I was pleasantly surprised with how accurate it is. Unfortunately, there are no accessories or aftermarket items that I know of for the G2. I looked at the Advantage sights, but I think they are rather expensive for a standard sight. If they offered night sight, I'd try a set. Mine is for daily concealed carry so I have no need for a laser or light, but it's nice to have the rail just in case. You never know. One thing I did learn is that 24/7 and standard PT111 mags fit the G2. It's cool to know you can pop a 17 rounder in the G2 if needed!


----------



## dasimp86 (Sep 30, 2013)

It is a nice feeling gun, I just don't like the sights


----------

